# Shooting to LU with Pochmann's method



## Joël (May 1, 2006)

R2 B' R' B R' F' U' F R U R' U'

Or, if you like:

(x' R2 U' R' U x) R' F' U' F (R U R' U')

Stefan showed me he found an alg that does exactly this... I later found the same alg, using Acube. (well.. not sure if the alg is the same.. but I like it).


----------



## bballkid2076 (May 2, 2006)

I am a struggling pochmann blder and im looking for any advantage i can get. Can you give me examples when this would help? Thanks


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 2, 2006)

Andrew, we need to talk, very soon, contact me ASAP  Don't worry, I'm not going to kill you...


----------



## pjgat09 (May 2, 2006)

Thats a great alg Joel! I think I might start using that myself. That case gets really annoying for me, so that will be a really handy alg.


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 2, 2006)

To clear things up...that alg is the reason I DNFed 3 times... <_<


----------



## Joël (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CraigBouchard_@May 2 2006, 02:53 AM
> * To clear things up...that alg is the reason I DNFed 3 times... <_< *


 That just says more about you than about the actual alg...


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jo?l_@May 1 2006, 12:34 PM
> *(x' R2 U' R' U x) R' F' U' F (R U R' U')*


Hi Joel, yeah that's basically the same alg. Though I prefer to write/execute it like this:

(l2 F' l' U l') (F' U') (F R U R' U')

For the first parenthesis my right hand stays at standard grip. My record for four executions is 7.84 seconds, much faster than T-perm with three setup moves. You also get these variations "for free" to solve other targets without setup moves:

(l F' l' U l') (F' U') (F R U R' U' l)
(F' l' U l') (F' U') (F R U R' U' l2)
(l' F' l' U l') (F' U') (F R U R' U' l')

Also try:
(R U R' U' l' U z') (U' R' U R r' d) (R' U' R)
How do you like this one? Try to get rid of breaks between the parentheses. While the right hand does the U-turn and rotates the cube at the same time (the U "ends as L") the left hand lets go of the cube, catching it right in time to do the U' during which the right hand regrips. And do the d more with your right hand, almost like (U y'). Record 9.01 seconds for four executions.


----------

